# Table Support Bracket On The Wall



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

In the fastener thread I noticed that huntr70 had to replace or remount his due to it pulling from the wall and that got me thinking about ours.

Ours seems like it's about 1/2" too low meaning if you try to use the back legs you can't attach the table to the wall so it won't pull away the table is too high. If you don't use the back leg it will attach but has a tendency to fall off the wall and cause a big mess. Is our bracket normal or too low









Thanks
Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> In the fastener thread I noticed that huntr70 had to replace or remount his due to it pulling from the wall and that got me thinking about ours.
> 
> Ours seems like it's about 1/2" too low meaning if you try to use the back legs you can't attach the table to the wall so it won't pull away the table is too high. If you don't use the back leg it will attach but has a tendency to fall off the wall and cause a big mess. Is our bracket normal or too low
> 
> ...


Ours seems to be the right height - but takes a fair amount of juggling to get into the track AND stay there. As it'll mostly be just the 2 of us....I'm considering leaving the tabletop down as a luxury dog be and buying some of those "TV Trays" that slide under the sofa for dining. Reality is - unless its raining under the awning - we'll be outside anyway.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My table stands on its own 2 legs.

The wall bracket is just at the height to keep it from falling out when in motion.

I would raise the bracket so you can use the both legs.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We've been using both legs and not using the wall mount bracket but the table has a tendency to slide when the kids get in and out of the benches.

So general consensus is Gilligan had a part in the mounting of the wall bracket?

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> We've been using both legs and not using the wall mount bracket but the table has a tendency to slide when the kids get in and out of the benches.
> 
> So general consensus is Gilligan had a part in the mounting of the wall bracket?
> 
> ...


Yet another shift served by the tank labeller guy! Sometimes cross-training is a good thing. At other times - well - maybe just not the wisest choice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wall bracket?

In our case, it would have to be a window bracket, as the window extends well below the level of the table.

That said, we have no problem with it staying in place only supported by the two vertical tubular legs.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL @ Gilligan!!























Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> LOL @ Gilligan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought everyone knew we actually gave the tank labeler guy a name "Gilligan"

Bill.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Dumb question, but you are placing it on top of the bracket and not into the channel, right? I did that on our PDI, because that's how it looks like it should fit, but the dealer showed me the correct way.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Gilligan!!Â
> ...


I do know....it just makes me laugh every time someone writes it...









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Dumb question, but you are placing it on top of the bracket and not into the channel, right? I did that on our PDI, because that's how it looks like it should fit, but the dealer showed me the correct way.
> [snapback]92747[/snapback]​


Right.

It should kind of hang from the top.

I always lay it on top and kind of tilt it down until the bracket goes into the other one.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question, but you are placing it on top of the bracket and not into the channel, right? I did that on our PDI, because that's how it looks like it should fit, but the dealer showed me the correct way.
> ...


Ok, the bracket on the table bottom needs to be on top of the wall mount bracket top side? If so call me Gilligan.

Bill.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep, hold the table at about a 45 degree angle, and set the table-bracket on top of the wall-bracket. Then lower the table down to level and only use the outside table-leg for support.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So I guess I'm Gilligan but...

The table bracket perfectly fits over the wall bracket top to bottom. Gotta try that I guess.

Thanks everyone action

Bill aka Gilligan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am guessing this is the wall bracket you are talking about?










This bracket requires that you tilt the table to about 40 degrees and set the table bracket on TOP of the wall bracket. Then as you rotate the table to the horizontal position it locks the table to the wall. The bracket should not be used for support but just to stabilize the table. Both table legs should be down.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Ah! dealer told me just the outside leg, but it looks like using both is probably a good idea - don't want to rip out those screws.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> This bracket requires that you tilt the table to about 40 degrees and set the table bracket on TOP of the wall bracket. Then as you rotate the table to the horizontal position it locks the table to the wall. The bracket should not be used for support but just to stabilize the table. Both table legs should be down.


That is how we set it up, everytime, though I must admit, I don't lower the inside legs. During the PDI, the dealer tech said that it was designed this way....maybe he's covering for Gilligan, maybe not. If my table is attached to the wall bracket, the inside leg is about 1/2" off the deck. We haven't had any problems in two seasons of camping, and my kids put some use to that table. The TT my parents had when we were growing up (Shasta 1400) didn't even have a leg on the inside. It attached to the wall on one side, and had a single post leg on the other.

I thought about lowering the bracket, but figured it wasn't worth the trouble.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone and that picture really helped. As soon as there isn't 1" of ice on everything I'll head out to the Outback and verify the install on "top" of the wall mount bracket.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

It helps to have your tongue just right...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never used that bracket I always use both legs on ours

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I never used that bracket I always use both legs on ours
> 
> Don
> [snapback]92866[/snapback]​


What he said....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Gilligan was working overtime when the table-bracket was put in/designed/explained, etc.








Darlene shy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As a few others have commented on...we don't use our wall attachement either. We only use the legs and that seems to work great for us. We only eat b-fast at the table..all other meals are at the picnic table or around a nice campfire.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When I got home from the dealership with mine the table was in the bathroom. Gilligan missed the frame under the window by about 1/2". I dropped the bracket down and have used it with one leg since with no problems. It seems it would be awckward with both legs down. It's bad enough with the outside leg.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> This bracket requires that you tilt the table to about 40 degrees and set the table bracket on TOP of the wall bracket. Then as you rotate the table to the horizontal position it locks the table to the wall.
> [snapback]92815[/snapback]​


Ours has always worked perfectly when installed this way. That said, Ellen couldn't get it installed right if her life depended on it. I guess she's just not holding her tounge right!


----------

